# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  اكتب المرض يظهر لك الدواء

## Blackangel

*اكتب المرض يظهر لك الدواء*

 
 _



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 

اليوم جبت لكن رابط صحي تكتبين نوع المرض و يطلع لك تقارير كاملة عن المرض و  بسرعة كبيرة

ان شاء الله ينال استحسانكن 



__اضغط هنا


اتمنى للجميع دوام الصحة و العافية_

----------

